# Porsche decals ????????



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone make the Carrera decal in HO scale the same as the on the car in the pic? I have searched Patto's and can't see any there. Any help would be great. Cheers.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

If you can find it in another scale, or find a really good picture of it, Pattos may be able to do them for you. I had him do some Corvette C5-R decals and the decals from the Tamiya Minolta & Taka-Q model kits.


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmmmm...Patto told me he doesn't do custom decals.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

BlueDevilDonnie said:


> Hmmmm...Patto told me he doesn't do custom decals.


I don't think he 'creates' custom decals. If you supply the decal originals, however, he can duplicate them. Unless he has since changed his policy on that.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dave, 

Dont forget...might wanna check the deck lid too...
Pictured is a '73 RS ...believe there's a simple RS script in the bottom right corner below the duck tail...there is also a warning sticker by the battery cut-off toggle (the red doo hickie by the driver windshield wiper).


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys and thanks Bill I completely forgot about the back decal and the doo hickie one!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Got the wheels for the Porsche project today. Photo etched metal inserts. 
Will maybe have to be a race car depending on what decals I can find???


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Patto tells me he has nothing there! Bugger!!! Any ideas guys????


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> Any ideas guys????


With an inkjet printer and decal paper it should be possible to
make them. If you are going to paint the Porsche silver than
you can use clear decal paper.

Regards

Ebi


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Here's a start*

Check here. It's an auto blue prints site and the 1974 Carrera images have the rocker banners and the deck lid logos. You may be able to pull them from the picture, clean them up a bit and scale them to fit.

http://car-blueprints.narod.ru/images/porsche/porsche-911-carrera-rs-30-1974.gif

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm watching closely here. I'd like to find some Porcha decals for these.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

kiwidave said:


> Patto tells me he has nothing there! Bugger!!! Any ideas guys????


KD, The hardest part is finding a sponsor. Here's one I had started on. I liked the factory orange, so I just stripped it and picked up a local sponsor...Needs a little more detail work, haven't cleared it yet, thinking about going with white numbers...RM










This red Porsche belongs to a friend. I liked it so much I painted up a Monte Carlo body to race on the local circuits...RM


----------

